
Ask HN: API as a Service? - gargarplex
Is there any SaaS offering that lets you quickly create a provisioned, usage based API for your existing cloud services?<p>Let me explain.<p>Let&#x27;s say I have some code that transforms widgets.  Right now, I&#x27;m the only person who could invoke it.<p>I would ideally like to sell access to it.  I would integrate with some SaaS API-as-a-service.  They would handle creating user accounts, multi-user access, 2FA, billing, and monitoring usage.<p>I would set them up with an endpoint to my service along with the expected inputs.  I would be responsible for hosting the API endpoint as well as supplying the containers to execute the services.<p>Perhaps they would request modifying the function to include an additional parameter for tracking purposes.<p>Then they would be billed either based on usage or a flat fee..<p>My guess is that maybe the solution involves serverless somehow.
======
caffeinatedwes
Have you heard of Cheddar? It's a usage-based billing API that does almost
everything you're talking about, minus the 2FA. That might have to be an
external service, but if you're interested, I can double check.

[https://gtchdr.com/2jRxYHx](https://gtchdr.com/2jRxYHx)

Full disclaimer: I work there. (We're doing a massive website update, so until
that's done, it might be helpful to chat. Let me know.)

------
galbraith
Don't outsource such an important part of your business. It's not that hard to
charge people -- just log requests and bill their credit cards monthly. When
you're starting out and have < 100 paying customers, you can do it manually in
a couple hours a month.

------
blackflame7000
I have a decent background in this sort of tech and would be willing to help
out

------
scottybowl
and detectlanguage, smooch - there's quite a lot of API as a Service companies
out there

------
scottybowl
check out ritekit, they do this

